# iPod Bluetooth



## Yama (19 Février 2005)

France info lache le morceau
j'ai lu ça sur mAc4ever et du coup... hop ! enregistré !

c'est pas là

Hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://lecarton.empuse.free.fr/macg/ipob.mp3


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

c'est une bonne nouvelle ..... reste à voir pour l'autonomie


----------



## Yama (19 Février 2005)

avec bluetooth 2 c'est plus trop un problème je crois


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> avec bluetooth 2 c'est plus trop un problème je crois



oui sauf qu'il faudra avoir du matos compatible BT2 également


----------



## Yama (19 Février 2005)

non ! c'est retrocompatible juste que tu profite pas du débit maximum et puis je doute que ce soit pour faire du transfert de fichier ... plutot du stream


----------



## macaml (19 Février 2005)

vous pensez que le débit est assez grand pour faire passez de la musique,
y compris sans compression?


----------



## Yama (19 Février 2005)

oh bh oui
c'est moins de 1 mB/s la musique


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Février 2005)

hey yama j'arrive a lire que les 7 premieres secondes de ton fichier  :hein:


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

effectivement, c'est un sacré scoop, et en même temps, une évolution qu'on sentait arriver depuis longtemps.
mais ça me semble etrange qu'apple nous sorte un ipod qui permette de streamer vers un module bluetooth alors qu'ils proposent la technologie "airtunes" avec les bornes express


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> hey yama j'arrive a lire que les 7 premieres secondes de ton fichier  :hein:



va chez mac4ever, il y a un lien vers le fichier real original


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, c'est un sacré scoop, et en même temps, une évolution qu'on sentait arriver depuis longtemps.
> mais ça me semble etrange qu'apple nous sorte un ipod qui permette de streamer vers un module bluetooth alors qu'ils proposent la technologie "airtunes" avec les bornes express



Il permettra peut-etre de streamer autre chose que la musique   

(je file chez mac 4 ever)


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> non ! c'est retrocompatible juste que tu profite pas du débit maximum et puis je doute que ce soit pour faire du transfert de fichier ... plutot du stream


ah ... ok .... donc si tu as un iPod BT2 ... il consomme moins d'énergie même si tu as de l'autre côté un appareil BT 1 .... ce qui est logique d'ailleurs


----------



## MacIndian (19 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> va chez mac4ever, il y a un lien vers le fichier real original



Je tient a signaler que l'info est paru quelques minutes avant sur mactouch
http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=0484

et c'est mactouch qui a  balancé le lien

l'info a ete relayé par macosrumor

(pour l'honeur d'avoir newsé le premier ;-) )


----------



## Yama (20 Février 2005)

apparement toujours un soucis avec mon lien


décidément qu''est ce que c'est que cet encodage de quicktime... bizarre

encore une tentative de mise en ligne


----------



## Yama (20 Février 2005)

Minime si tu veux bien faire le tri dans mes liens.. je peux plus éditer mes messages


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

Le type qui a été interviewé va manger froid ..... Apple va sauter au plafond


----------



## Yama (20 Février 2005)

il y a moyen que ça se passe mal en effet


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

je n'ai pas trop bien compris le principe de fonctionnement .....

l'iPod envoie la sauce grâce au BT au téléphone portable qui sert de relais et réenvoie le tout au poste de radio ?  c'est çà ?

Pourtant tout ce qui est transmetteur en France est interdit ou presque ..... l'iTrip par exemple ..... de plus le résultat dans les métropoles n'est vraiment pas convainquant


----------



## mog (20 Février 2005)

En fait, moi je pensais à des écouteurs portables, du genre de ceux fournis avec l'iPod et qui communique sans fil. Donc plus de paquets de noeuds à déméler avant chaque utilisation. L'iPod reste bien tranquille, confortablement installé au fond la poche. Honnetement, j'avais déjà pensé à ce genre de technologie, mais il me semblait que ca réduirait significativement l'autonomie.


----------



## Caster (21 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En fait, moi je pensais à des écouteurs portables, du genre de ceux fournis avec l'iPod et qui communique sans fil. Donc plus de paquets de noeuds à déméler avant chaque utilisation. L'iPod reste bien tranquille, confortablement installé au fond la poche. Honnetement, j'avais déjà pensé à ce genre de technologie, mais il me semblait que ca réduirait significativement l'autonomie.



sauf si c'est du BT2 .... qui a fait de gros progrés au niveau consommation


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En fait, moi je pensais à des écouteurs portables, du genre de ceux fournis avec l'iPod et qui communique sans fil. Donc plus de paquets de noeuds à déméler avant chaque utilisation. L'iPod reste bien tranquille, confortablement installé au fond la poche. Honnetement, j'avais déjà pensé à ce genre de technologie, mais il me semblait que ca réduirait significativement l'autonomie.



et la télécommande on en fait quoi ?

meme si le casque BT est une très bonne idée (je dirais meme "il serait temps") il serait qd meme sympa d'avoir un ipod sans fil pour communiquer avec le mac ! (wifi ou BT)...

j'ai l'impression qu'apple s'endor un peu sur le succès de son ipod.... surtout avec le ratage de l'ipod photo....


----------



## mog (21 Février 2005)

> j'ai l'impression qu'apple s'endor un peu sur le succès de son ipod.... surtout avec le ratage de l'ipod photo....



Je suis du même avis, depuis la sortie du génial iPod mini, qui commence à dater,  apple n'a pas réellement dévoilé de nouveaux produits innovants et interessants dans le monde de la musique.


----------



## ficelle (21 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du même avis, depuis la sortie du génial iPod mini, qui commence à dater,  apple n'a pas réellement dévoilé de nouveaux produits innovants et interessants dans le monde de la musique.



ah bon, et airport express ?!


----------



## mog (21 Février 2005)

> ah bon, et airport express ?!     	Aujourd'hui 16h14



 Ah tiens, c vrai, je l'avais oublié celui-la. Mais en fait je me tournais plutot du coté de la famille iPod elle-même. Bien sur, certains me diront "et le p'tit shuffle??". Mais dans ce marché, il me semble qu'apple n'a fait que suivre le mouvement, sans réellement innover.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Février 2005)

Le shuffle, airport express et le ipod photo, laissez leur du temps pour nos macs quand même.

Pour le ratage du ipod photo, il n'est pas rater, c'est juste que ce devrait être l'ipod tout court avec le prix des normaux. C'est pas la machine qui est rater, c'est son tarif.

Et saut erreur, dans les comparatif l'ipod et le mini ils sont encore dans les bons produits. Apple va pas tout le temps avoir 2 produits qui écrasent tous les autres.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## marillion (21 Février 2005)

Mais alors, ils vont vendre une clef USB BTW2 sur apple store ? non mais parce qu'il faut que j'en achète une alors...
Un peu perso le gars, désolé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le ratage du ipod photo, il n'est pas rater, c'est juste que ce devrait être l'ipod tout court avec le prix des normaux. C'est pas la machine qui est rater, c'est son tarif.


Bah ouais on peut voir ça comme ça mais bon, moi jtrouve que c'est vraiment raté ce truc, même sans aborder le prix que je trouve excessif, ce truc ne sert à rien, vraiment... si par exemple on pouvait prendre des photos avec, là ça serait vraiment intéressant... mais ce que ce gadget couteux propose aujourd'hui c'est limite du foutage de geule :sick:

enfin, c'est mon avis


----------



## mog (21 Février 2005)

non, non. moi je trouve que pouvoir naviguer confortablement dans des menus tout en couleur, ca n'a pas de prix!!  franchement, ils auraient pu intégrer une fonction pour pouvoir le brancher à n'importe quel APN et décharger les photos de la carte mémoire sur le DD


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que pouvoir naviguer confortablement dans des menus tout en couleur, ca n'a pas de prix!!


C'est *le* seul point vraiment positif je trouve... j'ai pu l'essayer en vrai et c'est clair que ça apporte un plus non négligeable! Mais bon... ça ne justifie évidemment pas le prix


----------



## freddie380 (21 Février 2005)

moi c'est sur rmc ce samedi que j'en ai entendu parler. apparament il y avait le meme type de 
reportage sur cannes et la veste motorola.....y'a pas a dire le pastaga , ça delie les langues..... :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Février 2005)

j'ai ete le premier a poster sur ipodG et macG... enfin je crois...

on pourra ecouter sa musique sans fil avec 2 metres de sans fils


----------



## Caster (21 Février 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ete le premier a poster sur ipodG et macG... enfin je crois...
> 
> on pourra ecouter sa musique sans fil avec 2 metres de sans fils



Dans ce cas ... BRAVO


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Février 2005)

Le problème des écouteurs BT, c'est qu'on va passer notre temps à les chercher  
Vous avez aimé les noeuds, vous aimerez les écouteurs invisibles !!


----------



## dvd (22 Février 2005)

moi j'en ai marre d'attendre un ipod tuner/encodeur je vais m'acheter un iriver..


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Février 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai marre d'attendre un ipod tuner/encodeur je vais m'acheter un iriver..



Mais c'est une bonne idée. Si le produit que tu veux existe, pourquoi attendre ?
Il faut pas espérer qu'Apple fasse un iriver, et heureusement. Le iriver est fait pour toi : fonce.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## corloane (22 Février 2005)

c'est vrai que les iriver H120 et H140 étaient des machines fabuleuses... mais quid du fonctionnement d'un iriver sous macOSx?


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est *le* seul point vraiment positif je trouve... j'ai pu l'essayer en vrai et c'est clair que ça apporte un plus non négligeable! Mais bon... ça ne justifie évidemment pas le prix


 
ben moi j'en suis très content de mon iPod photo. Avec les taux de change je l'ai payé même moins cher qu'un ipod ici ...
Et en rentrant des US :

1 - j'ai transéféré sur l'iMac les photos que j'avais déchargées depuis mon APN sur l'iPod photo quand j'étais encore la bas.
2- J'ai tout rangé grâce à iPhoto
3 - iTunes à mis à jour ma phototèque sur mon iPod
4 - j'ai pu montrer mes photos avec un super diaporama en musique (un des morceaux présents sur l'iPod) sur la télé de mes potes puis celle de ma famille.

Voilà mon expérience avec l'iPod photo ...

Et puis c'est toujours sympa d'avoir ses photos préférées avec soi à disposition ...


----------



## olidev (22 Février 2005)

ça à l'air de se confirmer


----------



## mog (22 Février 2005)

Vous croyez que c'est pour quand? En général, quel jour ont lieux les annonces de nouveaux produits?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que c'est pour quand? En général, quel jour ont lieux les annonces de nouveaux produits?



Sur les sites de rumeurs ils tablent sur demain


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Avec les taux de change je l'ai payé même moins cher qu'un ipod ici ...


... oui ben alors d'accord, dans ce cas évidemment...


----------



## dvd (22 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est une bonne idée. Si le produit que tu veux existe, pourquoi attendre ?
> Il faut pas espérer qu'Apple fasse un iriver, et heureusement. Le iriver est fait pour toi : fonce.
> 
> A bientôt
> ...


 
mais bien sur que l'iriver propose des fonctions supérieures aux ipod.. faut vraiment être un mégalo pour dire le contraire 

je suis un macuser, et fan d'apple, mais je suis un ''consommateur'' et apple ou pas, ils ne proposent le lecteur qui me conviendrait..
je ne sais pas si ton post est une raillerie ou un post sincère, mais sache que je ne suis pas le seul a attendre cette satanée fonction..


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Février 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> ...  mais je suis un ''consommateur'' et apple ou pas, ils ne proposent le lecteur qui me conviendrait..
> 
> je ne sais pas si ton post est une raillerie ou un post sincère ...  :



C'est bien là qu'il y a une erreur.

Les fonctions que tu veux existent sur un produit, achète le. Et si tu es un "fan", dans quelques années tu achèteras le ipod 10G avec les mêmes fonction que les autres.

Moi j'ai un ipod comme il est et je savais en l'achetant ce qu'il faisait.
Etre un fan c'est de quelque chose qui existe, pas que l'on imagine.

Alors sans agressivité, achètes un iriver si tu en as besoin, et ne demande pas à Apple de faire un iriverpod.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## dvd (23 Février 2005)

je pense qu'apple devrait écouter davantage les attentes des "macusers" et des consommateur en règle générale..




> achètes un iriver si tu en as besoin, et ne demande pas à Apple de faire un iriverpod.



merci de me conforter dans mon choix!


> Etre un fan c'est de quelque chose qui existe, pas que l'on imagine.



si tu relis bien mon post tu te rendras compte que j'ai dit: 





> je suis un macuser, et fan d'apple



pour autant je pense que chacun est légitime d'exprimer ses souhaits vis à vis d'apple sans que cela tourne à "Apple fait les plus beaux produits, va voir ailleurs si t'es pas content"


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

la Màj est bien là ...... et que penser .... si  ce n'est que pour voir des iPod BT ...... il faudra encore attendre un peu   
Bref, ce fil de discussion va sombrer dans les profondeurs .... avant de resurgir dans quelques mois


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur que l'iriver propose des fonctions supérieures aux ipod.. faut vraiment être un mégalo pour dire le contraire



je revend l'iriver de ma fille si ça t'interesse.
elle est tombé folle amoureuse de mon shuffle, et pourtant, il n'a ni radio, ni ecran, et ne peut rien enregistrer... 
 :rateau:


----------



## Yama (23 Février 2005)

MOn cher Minime, chers forumeurs.

Notre monde fout le camp. Lorsque je modérais ce forum tout était permis et les rumeurs les plus folles s'enchaînaient ? (les plus stupide aussi je le concède quoique c'est toujours le cas parfois ... euh ... Decoris tu es où ? )
Mon cher Minime tu m'as remplacé avec brio a cette tache, tu es méticuleux et tu farfouilles partout.
tu l'homme parfait pour ce forum.
mais

mais rien ne va plus. l'héritage fout le camp.
Think secret est poursuivit par Apple

ET

et et



			
				Yama a dit:
			
		

> France info lache le morceau
> j'ai lu ça sur mAc4ever et du coup... hop ! enregistré !
> 
> c'est pas là
> ...



on peut MÊME PLUS COMPTER SUR LES VRAIs FAUSSEs FUITs DES GENS QUI SONT -APPAREMENT C'EST MEME PAS SUR- CENSÉ ÊTRE AU COURANT MAIS !!!!!! QUI OUBLIE QUE APPLE AIME PAS QU'ON LUI PIQUE SES SECRETS.

MÊME CES GENS LÀ QUI COMME ATI EN SON TEMPS, COMME CERTAIN CONSTRUCTEURs CHINOIS ET COMME Tant D'AUTREs VIOLENT LA NDA D'APPLE EN TOUTE INNOCENCE ! ET BIEN MEME EUX
ON PEUT PLUS COMPTER SUR LEURS DIRES.

MINIME
les carottes sont cuites ! et je vais me coucher.


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> on peut MÊME PLUS COMPTER SUR LES VRAIs FAUSSEs FUITs DES GENS QUI SONT -APPAREMENT C'EST MEME PAS SUR- CENSÉ ÊTRE AU COURANT MAIS !!!!!! QUI OUBLIE QUE APPLE AIME PAS QU'ON LUI PIQUE SES SECRETS.
> 
> MÊME CES GENS LÀ QUI COMME ATI EN SON TEMPS, COMME CERTAIN CONSTRUCTEURs CHINOIS ET COMME Tant D'AUTREs VIOLENT LA NDA D'APPLE EN TOUTE INNOCENCE ! ET BIEN MEME EUX
> ON PEUT PLUS COMPTER SUR LEURS DIRES.



Apple se priverait d'une de ses nouveautés parcequ'un de ses partenaires à ouvert sa gueule ?
ça me parait surréaliste !
dans le cas d'ATI, c'était différend, car ils avaient les moyens d'aller voir ailleurs.
la carte en question ne devait équiper qu'un modèle haut de gamme destiné à une minorité d'utilisateurs.
je verrais bien cet ibidulle sortir un peu plus tard.
tout le monde n'a pas besoin de payer un composant BT à son iPod, et autant que cela soit une option.
ils n'offrent même plus le câble firewire, alors laisse tomber pour les trucs plus cher.

mais l'interview radio était peut être un très bon fake ?


----------



## Yama (23 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Apple se priverait d'une de ses nouveautés parcequ'un de ses partenaires à ouvert sa gueule ?
> ça me parait surréaliste !



j'ai pas du tout dis ça mais c'est pas grave  de plus mon ton était ironique..... enfin me semble t'il.
juste de la déconne quoi.

bon lllez au dodo


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas du tout dis ça mais c'est pas grave  de plus mon ton était ironique..... enfin me semble t'il.
> juste de la déconne quoi.



je recadre, tu permets !?   


bon, c'est quand qu'il neige


----------



## Yama (23 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je recadre, tu permets !?
> 
> 
> bon, c'est quand qu'il neige



ouais mais l'ironie c'est toujours bancale et pas très droit.

donc pour recadrer tu dois recouper les bords au cutter pour que ça rentre et donc ... tu vois..... je t'en veux pas.... mais tu ne respectes pas les choix de l'artiste


----------



## minime (24 Février 2005)

La personne de chez Motorola n'avait donné aucune date, "prochainement" c'est peut-être cet été ou à la fin de l'année. Certaines infos filtrent des mois avant l'arrivée du produit correspondant, AppleInsider avait décrit l'iPod photo dès mars 2004, alors qu'il n'est sorti qu'en octobre.


----------



## Yama (24 Février 2005)

les meubles sont sauvés !!!


----------



## dvd (24 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je revend l'iriver de ma fille si ça t'interesse.
> elle est tombé folle amoureuse de mon shuffle, et pourtant, il n'a ni radio, ni ecran, et ne peut rien enregistrer...
> :rateau:



suis interéssé! quel est le modèle? h320?340?
je ne pense pas que ta fille et moi ayons la même utilisation d'un baladeur..


----------

